# Realizing my overexaggeration



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

So...it's been a good week and a half...before that I didn't think I could go on. After reading my posts here and my journal, I've realized that I can make a big deal out of little things without looking at the big picture. Hopefully I'll realize this in the future when I have another "episode". I don't know if that's really a "triumph over SA", but it's a step at least.

Oh yeah, I think I'm going to go back to school. If I do, I can get insurance again and get back on meds which would totally help my situation out. So...yeah...I guess that's a future triumph if it's to happen.

Lastly, this one I guess would be a triumph, I called a girl for the first time in several years. She's a friend of a friend. Probably the only person that I could talk to for over 2 hours at a time. And I actually asked her out...next week. That's the next big step...my first "date" since high school...it's kind of scary, but I think I can handle it.

Yeah, so it's pretty funny how things can turn around so quickly. Yeah.


----------



## bronco028 (Apr 24, 2006)

Awesome. Keep it up and good luck to you in the future.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

F-Bomb said:


> So...it's been a good week and a half...before that I didn't think I could go on. After reading my posts here and my journal, I've realized that I can make a big deal out of little things without looking at the big picture. Hopefully I'll realize this in the future when I have another "episode". I don't know if that's really a "triumph over SA", but it's a step at least.
> 
> Oh yeah, I think I'm going to go back to school. If I do, I can get insurance again and get back on meds which would totally help my situation out. So...yeah...I guess that's a future triumph if it's to happen.
> 
> ...


F-Bomb,

I would say that everything you have mentioned is a triumph - :boogie :boogie :boogie. I kind of figured you'd have good news after posting a picture with a smile! I think that is an awesome recovery is a short amount of time! I am glad to hear that you are going back to school, and hope that nothing will stand in your way this time.

Heh, now if I could ask a girl out, maybe I'd get my own boogies! :lol


----------



## salty (Mar 21, 2006)

kickass frank!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Do this, its what I did, CAPTURE the thought, get a mental image of it or write it down, I capture every thought that makes that realization.


----------

